# Livery in NE Leeds



## Trixie-1 (26 October 2014)

Hello,

I am soon (in the New Year) going to be relocating from the South of England to the Leeds area and currently looking for recommendations for livery, farrier and equine vet in the area?

In terms of livery we have pretty basic requirements- grazing and stable (would consider grass livery if stable available for emergencies) with the option for extra help with turn out etc when needed. I have one older, very sweet mild mannered gelding so just looking for a friendly happy yard for both of us!

Any help would be very much appreciated and thank you in advance

Trixie


----------



## neddy man (26 October 2014)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk  then try for comments on the ones that sound right for you (sorry I don't know its name but there is a nice one with an indoor arena and lots of hacking on the Harrogate rd out of leeds).


----------



## Trixie-1 (28 October 2014)

Thanks neddy man! Time to start making some phone calls!


----------



## stencilface (28 October 2014)

Whereabouts?  There are loads near me - google the names

Rigton Carr Farm, Bardsey

Wikefield Farm

Scarcroft Hall, Scarcroft

Compton Grove, Compton

Hooves on the Hill

Blackhorse Stables, Bardsey

Newlaithes farm, Harewood

Lilac Farm, Collingham


----------



## Trixie-1 (28 October 2014)

Thank you stencil face, currently looking to move to Roundhay or nearby- I'm completely new to the area so all help is very much appreciated!


----------



## stencilface (29 October 2014)

Wikefield might be the closest one of those for you, its just out along the Harrogate road from Leeds, but most of the others are pretty near too - I'm in the same area as that really, but a bit further out near Shadwell


----------



## fliffkins (29 October 2014)

Hi.
I've just moved to a yard at colton, temple newsam. They have all year turnout - although restricted in winter. Offer DIY / Part or full livery. Very reasonably priced. 
And plenty of hacking.


----------



## Trixie-1 (30 October 2014)

Thanks Stencilface- it seems like beautiful countryside so I'm looking forward to exploring out hacking 
Thanks fliffkins too- could you pm me the details of your yard? Sounds lovely!


----------



## fliffkins (30 October 2014)

Hi . Have sent the details over. Let me know if you don't get it. It's either not sent or sent about 3 times! Oops


----------



## Hawks27 (18 December 2014)

Im based out in east leeds in swillington ls26, have a private yard just 2 liveries lots of all year round grazing, no posh  facilities warm dry stable water on site diesel generator for lights in winter, we keep a nice routine no nonesense yard nice bare foot horses private or shared grazing.
access to good off road hacking, top local vet and i can recomend good farriers and dentist.
may also have a house coming up for rent 10min walk from the stables


----------



## ladyaga (5 January 2015)

I am looking to open a new yard at the moment, just sorting out internal stables, and fields to be divided, Not in your area, but we have floodlit arena, Next winter converted high barn into indoor school.
I am just thinking about prices, and wonder what diy liveries with the above pay, I don't want to overcharge, or undercharge, do we provide hay and straw in the rental. It will have free trailer/lorry storage. I am hoping to get a few interested in dressage, and have an instructor come in to do lessons, and run competitions. So any help and advise would be most welcome, We live on site, and have one pet horse.


----------



## fliffkins (6 January 2015)

ladyaga said:



			I am looking to open a new yard at the moment, just sorting out internal stables, and fields to be divided, Not in your area, but we have floodlit arena, Next winter converted high barn into indoor school.
I am just thinking about prices, and wonder what diy liveries with the above pay, I don't want to overcharge, or undercharge, do we provide hay and straw in the rental. It will have free trailer/lorry storage. I am hoping to get a few interested in dressage, and have an instructor come in to do lessons, and run competitions. So any help and advise would be most welcome, We live on site, and have one pet horse.
		
Click to expand...

I think price is also determined by area and what other yards in your area are charging. I came from a DIY yard that was 22 a week which inc feeding and t/o am. 2 outdoor schools and a lunge pen. The yard I am now is also 22 a week but only 1 school, all year turnout and off road hacking direct onto temple newsam. I would say average for a stable and grazing would be between 20 - 26 a week. The higher end to include feeding am and possible turnout.


----------



## Leeds_Girl85 (7 January 2015)

Hi, could someone give me info on the colon stables and the Swillington one? I tried to pm but it won't let me?


----------



## fliffkins (26 February 2015)

Hi.
Sorry only just seen your request for details 
They are based in Colton - grange farm LS15 9aj
Plenty of off road hacking, all year turnout  (mine has only not gone out this winter on days I've asked him to be left in. ) 
Livery to suit - DIY assisted DIY, part or full livery.
You will need to speak to Jess on 07583 378147
It has an outdoor school with a light (light isn't brill but still rideable ) 
Very laid back yard.

Tracy.


----------

